# View from Empire State



## sanj (Jun 25, 2015)

New York is picturesque! 
5d3. 16-35 f4. Handheld. 1/60. IS.


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 25, 2015)

glad you got up.... and on a clear day too.... BONUS!!!!!


----------



## Click (Jun 25, 2015)

sanj said:


> New York is picturesque!



Nice picture sanj. 

...and there are so many things to do in NYC...

Enjoy your stay in the Big Apple.


----------



## sanj (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank u!


----------

